# One Room Schoolhouses



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

Fellow Bottle freaks,

 I have gained permission on a schoolhouse. I find it on the 1872 maps I'm pretty positive. Here is my question. The bottom of it is concrete. The coal chute has 1888 on it. So I am confused. The only thing I can think is there is a lot of stone around the base of building so maybe at one point they refinished the foundation? There is clearly very hard ground and some very soft ground. I probed for hours and found no clear ash in my samples. It has some newer stuff on the building that was obvious add ons years later due to it being a ma bell storage building for a year or two before they emptied it out and left it. Its on a friends property. I will put up picture is 15 minutes or so.

 Has anyone had experience getting permission on a schoolhouse or these discrepancies in age? I imagine there wont be alcohol or sodas prolly but maybe medicines and school trash. This is only my second permission and I realize I am horrible at finding the privies casue I can bury my probe but not tell what Im in. Druggistnut took me out on a dig before but probing was already done. If I couldnt bury my probe all over on these properties Id feel like I knew what I was doing a little bit. I look for anomalies,etc. I even pulled up many schoolhouse pics to find how far they were putting them away. ONLY because I thought due to larger amounts of children then adults they are closer than usual. Which by the pics Ive seen that can be reasonably presumed. Hmmmmm. I'm going Crazy in Michigan.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

1


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

2

 One very suspect spot.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

3
 Back angle of a whole suspect area.


----------



## epackage (Aug 22, 2012)

You might be in INK Heaven back there, good luck..


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 22, 2012)

Maybe they just covered the edges of the foundation with concrete at a later date? Do you have access to the inside of the building? That would let you see if it is a stone foundation.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 22, 2012)

the brick and point work look very fresh on that building, I think you might have a rebuild there.  School houses often had two seaters with his and her sides, strait out back, sometimes...


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

Never thought bout inks! Thanks. Building was steel doored YEARS ago. Roof is almost gone though.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

Tigue i am thinking Ma Bell. Maybe rebuilt it for the time they used it. Thanks guys. Imma try to get (druggistnut)Bill to do this one with me if he is interested.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 22, 2012)

honestly it looks like a building used by a utility more then a school house.  Where are the windows?  I do see some type of vent on the back side by the chimney?


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

There are windows with shutters that were removed on the sides and steel plated over. It was DEFINATELY used by the utility company BUT I thought it was a building they repurposed and abandoned probably. They even cut out older bricks and added steel vents that are security type. When I opened the coal chute it was full of 15 bird skulls I am gonna keep. Yeah I had read the his/hers privies at schools were decided by the wealth of the farmers who helped finance it. If it is his and hers maybe that explains my one larger suspect spot where the probe is in th epics. I talked to Bill and he says he'll get into this one with me after this week. I would just dig and dig but with this be my 2nd permission and the one thing I was asked was clean up after Im done. So I was hoping not to dig 10 test holes.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 22, 2012)

so there are row windows on the sides of the building.  I'd agree from the looks of it ma bell refurbished it like you say.  The bricks themselves look turn of the century early 1900's, but there could have been an early building there, or it could be older too.  Whats on the sanborn maps?


----------



## westernglassaddict (Aug 22, 2012)

I have had VERY good luck with schoolhouse and church privys. They can be loaded with alcohol bottles as often the entire community gathered there for Christmas programs, plays and meetings. The overall cross section of attendees would have produced a possible bonanza of quality glass. Assuming the building is early and has not been moved to it's current location, I would "swiss cheese" the entire back lot. Good Luck!


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

THANK YOU all! I am gonna get at more probing tomorrow.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> so there are row windows on the sides of the building.  I'd agree from the looks of it ma bell refurbished it like you say.  The bricks themselves look turn of the century early 1900's, but there could have been an early building there, or it could be older too.  Whats on the sanborn maps?


 
 There is only one window on each side. 
 I have no Sanborn. Ive only used the Historic Mapworks on this one. It has a Schoolhouse #4 on the map right about this location. There are alot of schoolhouses in this area.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2012)

That looks like a needle in a hay stack kinda yard.  Good luck


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

YES RICK it feels like it too. Good thing the area is tightly surrounded by trees and I think total area to look is maybe 70x70 feet. BUT the back half of it looks like 2 feet of fill from the driveway being made to the newer house. So back half is raised 2 feet and soft.lol


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

my 4 footer might not cut it on the fill hill.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

OK I am leaning against schoolhouse. After looking over 6 maps. I am lost. Maybe its a 20s -30s building?


----------



## diggerdirect (Aug 22, 2012)

That building looks to be an old one, classical or greek revival with the returning eaves, pediment & pilasters. It wouldnt surprise me it was 1850s-60s easily, likely has been reworked over the years. Great building!

 I've dug several one roomers here & have had great luck, in addition to the ink wells and misc. there were a surprising amount of whiskey, soda, medicine & bitters bottles. Many here doubled as meeting houses, voting was held here, pie socials, funerals, all sorts of things in the early days. Ours in these parts seemed to mostly have 'his' & 'hers'. I couldnt find one particular schools pit(s) as the ground was as you say all soft & deep, then stumbled across this 1870s photo of it at a local historical society, game on! the pits were located in a few hours after that. Good Luck!...Al


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement diggerdirect. That it what drew me right away the look of the building. Then the coal chute is definitely has a 1888 date on it. Only problem is NOT ON MY MAPS. Not until Ma Bell owned it.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

There is a school on the maps for sure down the road 2 miles that is made the EXACT same way. Same bricks and all. Just bigger. Its now a house.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

but its literally the bigger brother of my house but like I said 2 miles up the road. At what was Schoolhouse No.5 on 1872 maps.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2012)

The bricks are new-er but all the wood work looks old. Probe the death out of it and do test holes. the only way to find out.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 22, 2012)

[] What Rick said........dig away, if you find bottles great!! you will never know unless ya try......


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 22, 2012)

Interesting thread subject.  My first six grades were taught in a one roomn school house.  The old one still stands about a half mile from lour summer home here in N.Y..  I would love to see what is inside it, but the owners wont think of it.  I remember it well and it was an important starting place.  RED Matthews


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks everybody! I am definitely encouraged. For a moment I was fearing it dreadfully may be a 30s 40s building. Glad to hear some convincing comments. Tomorrow I am going inside. My friend told me its open but fake locked. Which I did not check due to respecting the locks.lol


----------



## toddrandolph (Aug 22, 2012)

This looks just like the Ohio Edison/CEI/Ohio Bell utility buildings around here that were built probably in the 30s and 40s...typical Georgian/Classical Revival style that was popular then. It looks nothing like a one room school would here, but this is Ohio and it may be very different where you are from. There could also have been an earlier building there that was torn down?


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

Yup somewhere along this thread I said Im pretty sure its not a school now. There is a school 2 miles away that is almost identical but bigger.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

Ma Bell was operating during the 1890s. Maybe it was theirs then too and they just kept fixing it up and using it. Who knows.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

Todd are these 20 of those utility buildings in this album? The Oh Uitility buildings. I see the revival but everyone is square.

 http://www.flickr.com/photos/10707024@N04/sets/72157604225335786/detail/?page=2


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Dave,

 I have to chime in against this building ever having been a school.. but as long as you have permission, go for it! You should also try to get permission to work the converted house 2 miles down.. []


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

yup no school was noted Thank you. I will try. I have a long arm sleeve tattoos. I try to only stop when I have a long sleeve shirt on.lol Most folks dont care but some do VERY much.


----------



## toddrandolph (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah, we have those type utility buildings around here too, but also some that look nearly exactly like the one in this thread. I would call that Georgian, which is a style that was not used much if at all here until the post 1900 revivals. I think the utility buildings might be square though, so you may have a point there. In any case, I along with everyone else is now interested to know the age...a quick look inside at either the attic or basement should provide a definite answer


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

Pictures of rafters tomorrow.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  historyhunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 really from the architecture, style of brick used, clean pointing and cement foundation I'd want to see this one on a map, or at least something there.  This style of architecture was very popular with utility companies through both the world war periods.  Often even later.  The lack of windows is important too, as these sub stations were unmanned and built to resit tampering.  I'd research it a little more before spending a summer morning probing there...  even if this building isn't old there could of been a tavern there for 200 years with a privy or two.  Knowing what your getting into goes an awful long way.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

I fail then. Lol I probed for 2 hours today.  BEFORE I even started this thread. There are BIG windows on the sides. Shutters were ripped off and steel squares placed over them. It may have been utility building only cause it isnt on the maps. Who knows. I have never "probed, detected confidently and dug" So I probed many spots that I could bury my probe but nothing sold me. Seems the only way I would feel like Ive got one is if I found a brickliner. Everything else just feels like rock or sand to me. Ive never felt a wall difference in my life so its all maybes to me when I probe. : ( I also dont want to waste my experienced diggers time by getting him out there so HOPEFULLY the rafters will confirm or deny for me tomorrow. I know the roof it barely there. huge holes everywhere.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

Funny you mention the tavern. There is a large older closed bar about 200 yards up the road. Tigue I am trying my sleuth skills but coming up dry other than maps.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

Bonus picture I forgot I took.

 I washed it with light so you can see a large window and this small little concrete spot.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

Have a lot of those buildings youve seen have so much decorative windows? There seems to be one on each side of the chimney up high on the back in pie shapes, 1 large one on each side and a nice circle one above the door.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 23, 2012)

its not a fail, its a check on the list.  Every possibility deserves a probe so to say.  Its taken me years of probing to be able to find a woody in most places.  Some places Ive probed you can bury it anywhere, and you have to find the places you cant get it in the ground as easy...  I find myself not quite sure a lot times, and every town is different.  I've dug a lot of "that wasn't a privy" holes...

 There is a guy on ebay who sells sanborn maps and has a sh** load of them from all over, but I hit town hall, the library, historical society, university collections and on and on, repeated searches for historic map (insert town name here) and other arrangements of those and similar words turn up bits and pieces too.  Newspaper archives are great too.  The sanborn maps are about the the best information you can get though, if they were made for the area your interested in. 

 I'd be hanging around that Tavern, (only if its old and closed!)  A lot of the utility buildings I've seen are quite ornate and do have the fancy trim and windows, especially the high ones because they allowed a little light in but are hard to break into.  Sometimes they have large windows with theft deterrent shutters on the side.

 While your there at the building check the nails.  See if that trim has finish nails in it, thats 20's- 40's for sure, round nails over all usually indicate a birth after the 1910, square nails give you something to dig for, if the building every had any occupancy or social use...


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 23, 2012)

Im very intrigued now so I did a search on google images for small brick utility buildings and I think I've found what you have here, Possibly its a telephone repeater station.  I remember seeing more ornate examples although a search on line didn't turn up anything quite so nice.  It also looks like a small freight station for a railroad stop or factory... 

 if you type "telephone repeater station" in google images it comes up with a few examples... I didnt look into what exactly a repeater station was used for but I'm assuming it had to do with linking long distance...


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  toddrandolph
> 
> Yeah, we have those type utility buildings around here too, but also some that look nearly exactly like the one in this thread. I would call that Georgian, which is a style that was not used much if at all here until the post 1900 revivals. I think the utility buildings might be square though, so you may have a point there. In any case, I along with everyone else is now interested to know the age...a quick look inside at either the attic or basement should provide a definite answer


 Why would a utility bldg have a chimney??? maybe it is not a utility bldg at all........


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 23, 2012)

Andy has a very good point not thought of yet.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2012)

My x ray vision says there is no privy there.[]


----------



## downeastdigger (Aug 23, 2012)

Telephone repeater station,  with a trash pile full of threadless insulators  over in the corner of the back yard, down sloping away from the building.  Thats what I say        :]


----------



## epackage (Aug 23, 2012)

Substation for Paterson NJ pontiled mineral waters, I call dibs...


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 23, 2012)

> Why would a utility bldg have a chimney??? maybe it is not a utility bldg at all........


 
 Maybe to ventilate a generator motor?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2012)

I think a troll lived there at one time.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 23, 2012)

I think you should leave your fellow forum members out of this Ricky.. [&:]


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 23, 2012)

Always love funny guy internet banter. How neat.


----------



## epackage (Aug 23, 2012)

How many dead birds there, looks like at least 5, now that's a Bar-B-Que


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 23, 2012)

Dun Dun Dun....


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> How many dead birds there, looks like at least 5, now that's a Bar-B-Que


  oh id say more like 15. There were more skulls buried in that mess.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 23, 2012)

and the 88 on the coal chute is.....yup manufacturer part # for The Majestic Co. Huntington, IND. Very early company yet still in existance.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  historyhunter
> 
> and the 88 on the coal chute is.....yup manufacturer part # for The Majestic Co. Huntington, IND. Very early TOC company yet still in existance.


----------



## toddrandolph (Aug 23, 2012)

looks like post 1900 construction to me...what a shame. I see these buildings in similar condition around here too. They are such well built attractive buildings and would make a perfect garden or storage shed.


----------



## epackage (Aug 23, 2012)

I figure any owl ate alot of birds from there, sound about right?


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 23, 2012)

geesh, I dont know what to say, I see 1970's 2x rafters up there, the sheet rock and drop ceiling look like they came after the fact too...  Its looks to have been redone... whats inside?  Any old service equipment, is there an explanation for the chimney?

 I like Bram's guess!


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 23, 2012)

Zero reason inside for the chimney. Not even a fireplace on inside. It has wires, some old elect boxes and work truck tires.

 and epackage thats my guess too...who else is bad enough to kill other birds of prey?


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 23, 2012)

DANGIT  I forgot pic of almost matching 1800s schoolhouse down the road.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 23, 2012)

As for nails. I saw trim nails, round nails, screws  and some older spots that were hard to see but dare I say were possibly square they were up high on the trim. It literally looks like hodge podge.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 23, 2012)

THERE is a 1860s foundation within 220 yards. That has been all dug around and behind. By what looks to be 70s diggers. Frustrating I was saving that for if this was too new.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 23, 2012)

you got a remodel on your hands... no tracks or old factories near by?  from what you have shown I would keep an open mind about it still... time to figure out who put that thing there


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 23, 2012)

There might be a couple Edison Battery Oils lying around.. [8|]


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 23, 2012)

In between that 225 yards is  one of the oldest main highways around. Maybe a small church? Maybe a stop station for travelers that the homeowner across highway ran?


----------



## madman (Aug 24, 2012)

try digging!


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Then it would have a vent, not a chimney, ductwork metal something like that, not masonry, chimneys are for high heat like cooking or heating stoves.......


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 24, 2012)

I dont think ya would need a coal chute inna utility bldg, sounds like heating for a cold winter, so people had to be there more time  then a utility bldgs use would suggest, so try digging in one of the back likely spots and see what turns up......


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 24, 2012)

Next day I can slip out there I plan to dig at least 2 suspect spots.


----------



## historyhunter (Aug 30, 2012)

Dug two 4-5 foot test holes today. First one I saw a glistening of 20-30s glass on top. First 1-2 feet were rusty and glass chunks and even had a nice rock with a lot of mortarish material on it. All 20-30s glass though. Deeper was nothing. Other suspect spot was clean the whole way. Went back inside to notice that the whole inside was rebricked and paintedover. The window holes are completely bricked over and nothing in way of fireplace. Oh well. I have not counted it out.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 18, 2012)

Did you ever go back???????


----------



## olddog21 (Nov 18, 2012)

Your building looks like a telephone company central office. All the switchgear for the community telephone system was located in the building.  A local telephone company built one about like yours in 1996 to appease a local historical society.  
 Inside the building there will be some openings in the floor or sidewalls so that cable could be routed into the building.  There should be some bolt holes in the floor where the frames holding the siwtch gear was mounted.  At one point there were big battery jars located in the front, next to the door of the building, suppling power to the system. Depending on the age of the age of the switchgear , there could be heavy copper cables buried around the building serving as a ground field to prevent stray voltage from damaging the gear. 

 I used to inspect these buildings for an insurance company. I have been in a lot of them.


----------

